# Black Russians~



## Lady Green (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry


----------



## mendo local (Sep 9, 2007)

Beautiful as always! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 9, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> I'm trying to locate the farmers almanac......just to see what they predict for the coming month. Too much is riding on those sativas.


 
Does this help Lady G?

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/long-range-weather-forecast


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 9, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> Thanx....._.couldn't you find one with better news?_
> 
> *Hurricane* threat on the 11th.........better not be what I think!


 
 Picky...picky...picky...:ignore:


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, and that's why I voted *you* MVP~


----------



## Passenger (Sep 10, 2007)

Where do you get black russians from? Is it similar to White russian? Looked at White Russian a few times and the 22% THC level makes me want to grow them I wanna experience that high.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 10, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 10, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> Yep, and that's why I voted *you* MVP~


 
I am honored... 

Hopefully the hurricane threat is just that...cause I'll be in NH on the 11th!!!


----------

